
Ask HN: When did you start feeling mature? - mackniv
At what age?
What sparked it?
======
apotatopot
Around like 28-30 maybe. I had a sort of early-mid life crisis and dealt with
really bad depression, ended up changing a lot in my life because of that as
far as my attention to mental health. I changed jobs until I found one I felt
was the best fit, started writing a bunch and self publishing books, lot's of
introspection. It also took quitting drinking for the most part, as my wife
and I were big partiers. I'd say I feel more mature every day now, but it's a
slow process.

Most , I think if it's not forced on you at an earlier age, it's a decision,
not something that passively happens to most folks. Until I deliberately
decided to become and adult, it felt as though I always dreaded it. I'm
privileged, though, and hadn't gone through any long term situation that
required me to grow up before I was ready.

As a final note, I'd say a lot of it was working with older folks I looked up
to and respected that were mature. Surrounding yourself with those who behave
the way you want to is a good way to learn. Behavior is an interest, just like
other hobbies.

------
chrisbennet
I defined maturity when I could see 5 minutes into the future. 38 for me.

Before that, I used to drive over 150 mph in my Porsche on a fairly regular
basis. (Every week or two.) I'm male.

I got pulled over for speeding and got let go. Could of lost my license.

